# Father Bragging



## Glen Cook (Dec 27, 2016)

When looking for an article one of your sons had written, and you find the following:

https://m.facebook.com/Dysautonomia...3232768.73965.230666827032204/900428216722725


----------



## Matt L (Dec 27, 2016)

Outstanding Brother Glen.  Dedicating his life's work to heal our service men and women puts him on top of the scale in this old veterans eye's.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 4, 2017)

is he in the military or just works for them?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> is he in the military or just works for them?


O-4. NAV paid undergraduate, medical school, residencies  and fellowship. They pay for him to travel to lecture as well. He's king of the boondoggle. When he was a MDN, his summer cruise was on an Italian carrier, interrogating vessel traffic in English and translating to Italian (which he spoke fluently from his LDS mission).


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 4, 2017)

That's awesome!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> He's king of the boondoggle.



Chortle.  Some call that working.  "Do what you love and you'll never work a day in your life."


----------



## helipilot (Jan 5, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> When looking for an article one of your sons had written, and you find the following:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/Dysautonomia...3232768.73965.230666827032204/900428216722725



Any chance you would look at my condition that no doctor has been able to explain in 4 years. I can provide more info upon response. 


C. Caudill Jr. 32*
Columbia Lodge #58
AF&AM Valley of Frederick, MD
AASR of Freemasonry Southern Jurisdiction


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 5, 2017)

helipilot said:


> Any chance you would look at my condition that no doctor has been able to explain in 4 years. I can provide more info upon response.
> 
> 
> C. Caudill Jr. 32*
> ...


I'm afraid my doctorates aren't useful. This information is for my son.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 6, 2017)

Great! I'm sure that you're very proud.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jan 6, 2017)

Is he a brother mason ?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 6, 2017)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Is he a brother mason ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


 No.  younger brother is.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 6, 2017)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Is he a brother mason ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using My Freemasonry mobile app


 No.  younger brother is.


----------

